# Post a random video



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

This topic is just an excuse to post this vid, because I think it's beautiful and I feel like sharing : P


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, that is just incredible. I want to swim amongst them...

Random vid, starting me :





 hehe


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't know that you can embed Vimeo videos on the site, so here's a link. This film is entirely hand-built out of thousands of still shots.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ that is just too cool.

Super slow mo!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I love this theme song.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

^Wow, that song is beautiful! I love it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

There are so many great videos to choose from!
I personally want one of these in my backyard :b


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I absolutely love both this song & this video & I show it as much as possible, anywhere possible, to as many people possible lol

"Botnus" by Buckethead featuring Kara "Starbuck" Thrace from Battlestar Galactica. The song & video combination are _amazing_!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sus


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

short film: The Loner


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

This is a fan movie of one of my favorites movies "the fall" it never got the fame it deserved but i love it anyways , it has a little bit of everything ! enjoy and watch it someday!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Logan X, thanks for the nerdgasm. That blew my frikkin' *mind*.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

irishK said:


>


is this from a movie?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Clowns...:hide


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Hilarious!


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

The fast show - foreign TV


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Otters holding hands!!!!!!!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

gilt said:


> To have this amount of self-confidence....


Wow what a great story, thanks for sharing. :yes


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Necro-Bump!

Didn't feel like making a thread for this vid. Girl on Twitch gets her eye clawed by her cat.


----------



## maitamiko (Jan 2, 2013)




----------

